# Extremely Rare Occurrence



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Including mine, 4 Cruze diesels at the same stop light.

What are the odds?

I usually go weeks if not months between sightings.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I would say that is _extremely_ rare, given how few were produced.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


It did happen. No pics.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

How did you know they were all diesels in traffic?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

JLL said:


> How did you know they were all diesels in traffic?


The first one I passed. The second one was turning onto the main road and the wheels gave it away.

At this point I had two behind me and we all stopped at the red light and I'm thinking three CTD, wow.

The third one was several cars ahead and at the time I didn't even think it was diesel and my wife didn't either but it had my attention.

When he turned left onto the on ramp I could clearly see his drivers side and I saw his wheels were black and I was too far to see the diesel badge. So I assumed it was most likely gas.

A few miles up the highway I caught him and confirmed the turbo badge and we couldn't believe 4 diesels that close all together.

That also is the first I have ever seen wheels, other than stock, on a CTD. At least they didn't look stock rolling down the highway.

Like I say I don't care who believes me or not because I know it is true.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

That is very rare considering there are not may in existence. 

We have a fair number of TD Cruze's around my area considering how few there are. Still, I have never seen more than 1 or 2 in a day, not counting my own.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

15cruzediesel said:


> Like I said I don't care who believes me or not because I know it is true.


A.... You never said this.

B.... LOL


----------



## dundonrl (Jul 11, 2017)

15cruzediesel said:


> Including mine, 4 Cruze diesels at the same stop light.
> 
> What are the odds?
> 
> I usually go weeks if not months between sightings.


I've never seen another diesel Cruze besides mine, so that would be rare!


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

TDCruze said:


> That is very rare considering there are not may in existence.
> 
> We have a fair number of TD Cruze's around my area considering how few there are. Still, I have never seen more than 1 or 2 in a day, not counting my own.


The other thing that was rare for me is the one I passed was dark forrest green. Almost looked black at the right angles and its interior looked to be a combination dark brown and light brown.

I have never seen one this color. What I could see of the interior though wouldn't work for me.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> A.... You never said this.
> 
> B.... LOL


Nice spell check catch skills, lol. It should have read "say" not said.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Based on sales figures, total CTD production across all model years is estimated to have been between 16,500 and 17,000 units.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I’m my town I’ve seen 1 other while working at the dealer. Tons of LT and LTZ, rare eco, super rare diesel.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

I am always surprised how many diesel Cruze engines are for sale on eBay motors.

I was just looking and I'd say easily 10 or so at the moment.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

15cruzediesel said:


> I am always surprised how many diesel Cruze engines are for sale on eBay motors.
> 
> I was just looking and I'd say easily 10 or so at the moment.


I’m guessing wrecks that the junkyard knows are rare so they take care to sell


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I recall there being one we would see on occasion driving to work in the morning, but that was it - here and there you'd see one, but that was the only one I remember somewhat consistently. 

When I see the green badge, the first thing I do is look for a muffler or lack thereof to determine if it's an Eco or a Diesel.


----------



## 6sp Diesel (Feb 1, 2021)

Haven't crossed paths with another one yet so far but they're out there


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

15cruzediesel said:


> The other thing that was rare for me is the one I passed was dark forrest green. Almost looked black at the right angles and its interior looked to be a combination dark brown and light brown.
> 
> I have never seen one this color. What I could see of the interior though wouldn't work for me.


I have a dark forest green diesel with the dark brown and tan interior


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> I have a dark forest green diesel with the dark brown and tan interior


I wonder what the production numbers on that combo are??


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

15cruzediesel said:


> I wonder what the production numbers on that combo are??


Member @Barefeet had one in that color combo.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's probably not something that is possible anymore, but it'd be great to find the color/option breakdown for the Cruze Diesels. Not like older cars where the information is easy to find (like how, on my 1981 Camaro, mine is one of 8,715 optioned with halogen headlamps...because those were optional. I was not aware that the car came standard with gas-oil lanterns, haha).


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

I've seen one other car like mine with the same color combo on an online auto auction. Does someone know if they did the Dark Forest Green in 2015? All the green diesels I've come across were 2014's.


----------



## Rhimestonetiger (Jan 21, 2021)

Ive only seen a couple on the 401 maybe 3 total


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

ZOMGWTFBBQ!!1!UNO!!

I JUST GOT PASSED BY A GREEN GEN1 DIESE ON THE HIGHWAY!

srs th0


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Ma v e n said:


> ZOMGWTFBBQ!!1!UNO!!
> 
> I JUST GOT PASSED BY A GREEN GEN1 DIESE ON THE HIGHWAY!
> 
> srs th0


I drove a green diesel Cruze on the highway today! But it wasn't a gen 1 and I didn't pass you!


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> ZOMGWTFBBQ!!1!UNO!!
> 
> I JUST GOT PASSED BY A GREEN GEN1 DIESE ON THE HIGHWAY!
> 
> srs th0


Funny how that works.
Could you see what color the interior was?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

15cruzediesel said:


> Funny how that works.
> Could you see what color the interior was?


----------

